# -che



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Voglio chiedere, soprattutto ai madrelingua, come pronuciate voi spontaneamente le parole composte, di cui secondo elemento è "_che_": con la "e" apperta o chiusa (_perch*è*_ , _anzich*è *_... oppure _perch*é, *anzich*è*..._)?

Precisione:
La mia domanda non è sulla "correttezza" (i diziomari che ho consultato riportano maggiormente _é_), invece m'interesserebbe la _realtà_. 

Ho seguito un po' la pronuncia nella tv (Rai1) ed ho sentito entrambe le "versioni", chiaramente distinguibili. Credo che si tratti d'influenza regionale, ma vorrei conoscere le vostre osservazioni/opinioni ... 


Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Il siciliano (o meridionale estremo) contempla solo vocali aperte.


----------



## effeundici

In Toscana senz'altro chiuse. Direi anche a Roma.


----------



## Montesacro

effeundici said:


> In Toscana senz'altro chiuse. Direi anche a Roma.



Certamente. Anche a Roma.


----------



## catrafuse

Montesacro said:


> Certamente. Anche a Roma.



Anche a Udine.


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> (i dizionari che ho consultato riportano maggiormente _é_)


In che senso 'maggiormente'? in italiano standard non è mica un'opzione...! (vedi discussione su _e aperta_)


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> In che senso 'maggiormente'? in italiano standard non è mica un'opzione...! (vedi discussione su _e aperta_)


 
Nel senso che ho guardato un po' i dizionari bilingui (non su intenet, ma libri stampati), ed in alcuni ho infatti trovato "_perchè". _

(Non capirmi male, io non sto polemizzando né mettendo in dubbio l'unica variante corretta nell'italiano standard )


----------



## Necsus

Ma no, figurati... È che mi sembra impossibile che esistano vocabolari che riportano la grafia con la è aperta...!


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> Ma no, figurati... È che mi sembra impossibile che esistano vocabolari che riportano la grafia con la è aperta...!


 
Anche a me per dir la verità, nonostante ciò sta fatto ... Non è il nostro tema attuale, ma mi chiedo se non sia possibile che nel passato, per qualche motivo, si preferiva la pronucia con "è", oppure entrambe le pronuncie fossero "ufficialmente" accettate? 

(Per curiosità, nel Dizonario del dialetto veneziano di Boerio dal 1867, quindi non troppo moderno, abbiamo PERCHÈ, sia per il veneziano che per _l'italiano_)


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... in realtà sembra che fosse un problema più di grafica che di fonetica. Dal DOP:
"La lettera può portare un accento, obbligatorio per le vocali toniche finali nei polisillabi e in determinati monosillabi, raro e facoltativo negli altri casi. L'accento scritto è grave sull'*e* aperta (*è*), acuto sull'*e* chiusa (*é*); ma è tuttora molto diffusa la vecchia grafia dell'accento uniformemente grave sull'una e sull'altra *e*".


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> Hmm... in realtà sembra che fosse un problema più di grafica che di fonetica. Dal DOP:
> "La lettera può portare un accento, obbligatorio per le vocali toniche finali nei polisillabi e in determinati monosillabi, raro e facoltativo negli altri casi. L'accento scritto è grave sull'*e* aperta (*è*), acuto sull'*e* chiusa (*é*); ma è tuttora molto diffusa la vecchia grafia dell'accento uniformemente grave sull'una e sull'altra *e*".


 
Bravo! Sarà proprio questa la spegazione: ho guardato la parola _né, _ed anch'essa è riportata con _è._ In più, i dizionari di cui parlo sono da 1952 e 1968.

(per essere sicuri, potrei verificare anche altre parole che correttamente terminano con _-é_, ma per il momento non mi viene in mente nessuna ... )


----------



## magosil79

Qui dalle parti di Bergamo _perché _si pronuncia con la *e* aperta: _perch*è.*_


----------



## effeundici

magosil79 said:


> Qui dalle parti di Bergamo _perché _si pronuncia con la *e* aperta: _perch*è.*_


 
Vado béne in biciclètta!


----------



## spulp

a Torino la distinzione tra "é" ed "è" non è fonologica, ciascuno le pronuncia a modo proprio, tanto che faccio fatica a far credere, a persone anche di media cultura, che in realtà in italiano esistono 7 vocali.
Detto questo, la maggioranza tende a pronunciare tutte le "e" come se fossero "è".


----------



## francisgranada

spulp said:


> a Torino la distinzione tra "é" ed "è" non è fonologica, ciascuno le pronuncia a modo proprio, tanto che faccio fatica a far credere, a persone anche di media cultura, che in realtà in italiano esistono 7 vocali.
> Detto questo, la maggioranza tende a pronunciare tutte le "e" come se fossero "è".


 
Essendo stato per un certo periodo a Torino, lo avevo notato anch'io. Si tratta d'un fenomeno proprio torinese oppure vale per tutto il Piemonte?


----------



## spulp

Ddirei in tutto il Piemonte, ma mi pare che verso il sud est (provincia di Alessandria) e verso Novara ci sia la tendenza opposta, cioè di pronunciare tutto "é", ma non ne sono sicuro.
Ho provato di nuovo oggi con i miei studenti adulti (insegno a Torino in una scuola serale): "Quanti suoni vocalici ci sono in italiano?" Il 100% ha risposto "cinque". E allora o riprovato: "Che differenza c'è nella pronuncia di "venti caldi" e "venti persone"? Risposta: "Nessuna, venti come numero e venti come plurale di vento si distinguono solo dal contesto". Ho provato a spiegare che questo non succede nel resto d'Italia e qualcuno non mi ha creduto, mentre qualcun altro ha risposto che comunque a Roma parlano tutti male... Insomma, non c'è speranza.


----------



## Sempervirens

magosil79 said:


> Qui dalle parti di Bergamo _perché _si pronuncia con la *e* aperta: _perch*è.*_



Sì, è proprio quello che ho notato qui su questo forum.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sempervirens said:


> Sì, è proprio quello che ho notato qui su questo forum.



Tu sei in grado di notare su un forum dove la gente SCRIVE come gli stessi PRONUNCIANO le parole??
Ti prego dimmi come fai che voglio imparare anche io!


----------



## giginho

spulp said:


> Ddirei in tutto il Piemonte, ma mi pare che verso il sud est (provincia di Alessandria) e verso Novara ci sia la tendenza opposta, cioè di pronunciare tutto "é", ma non ne sono sicuro.
> Ho provato di nuovo oggi con i miei studenti adulti (insegno a Torino in una scuola serale): "Quanti suoni vocalici ci sono in italiano?" Il 100% ha risposto "cinque". E allora o riprovato: "Che differenza c'è nella pronuncia di "venti caldi" e "venti persone"? Risposta: "Nessuna, venti come numero e venti come plurale di vento si distinguono solo dal contesto". Ho provato a spiegare che questo non succede nel resto d'Italia e qualcuno non mi ha creduto, mentre qualcun altro ha risposto che *comunque a Roma parlano tutti male*... Insomma, non c'è speranza.



Dai torto ai tuoi studenti se sei in grado!!! è ben più grave, a mio parere, pronunciare la "s" e la "z" nello stesso modo che non distinguere tra due suoni di "e"....prova a far dire ad un romano: "il senso del sacro", invariabilmente verrà fuori "il zenzo del zacro".

Detto questo anche una mia prof ha provato al ginnasio a spiegarci la differenza di pronuncia tra è ed é ma la prendiamo ancora in giro adesso. Fa parte della nostra cultura non distinguere i due suoni, con buona pace dei professori moralizzatori!


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me si tratta di una evoluzione fonetica del tutto normale. Non esiste nessuna regola "assoluta" che prescrive la obbligatorietà di sette volcali  in una lingua romanza. Anzi, la distinzione tra la "e" aperta e quella chiusa non esisteva neanche nel latino classico (il che assolutamente non nega la provenienza etimologicamente latina delle vocali aperte e chiuse nell'italiano, portoghese, ecc...) . Comunque, ai torinesi (Ciao, Gigi !) bastano cinque vocali ... 

Avrei una domanda che m'interessa davvero. A Bologna, la differenza tra la "e" aperta e quelle chiusa si sente chiarissimamente, senza alcun dubbio (si tratta dell'italiano parlato dai bolognesei, non del dialetto bolognese, ovviamente). La mia domanda è, se la pronuncia bolognese corrisponde a quella toscana, o diciamo, a quella corretta dal punto di vista etimologico?


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Sì, può succedere. Ai nostri amici cultori della lingua italiana consiglio però di fare una visita a questo sito per saperne di più:       http://www.attori.com/dizione/Diz00.htm

Saluti a tutti!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Francis.

Firenze è la città in cui puoi sentir parlare l'italiano più vicino alla pronuncia standard; non è standard del tutto, perché i fiorentini hanno comunque la tendenza a variare alcune consonanti, a causa della cosiddetta "gorgia toscana", della deaffricazione di "g" e "c" iniziali, dell'affricazione della "s" iniziale, ecc., ma la lingua comunemente e generalmente parlata a Firenze è quella che più si avvicina alla pronuncia standard.

Altrimenti, la vera lingua standard la si può sentire solo al cinema o a teatro, da attori che non stiano interpretando personaggi dalla parlata regionale; oppure in TV, da giornalisti che hanno una buona dizione (non molti, a dire il vero) o da alcuni linguisti (come il Serianni, noto per l'ineccepibile pronuncia).
Il resto dei parlanti italiani ha invece l'accento regionale della propria zona d'origine; tutti, anche chi ha un alto livello culturale. La cadenza dialettale influenza sicuramente più il registro basso che quello colto, ma anche in quest'ultimo è comunque percepibile l'accento regionale del parlante.

Parlando delle vocali "e" e "o", alcune parlate regionali sono caratterizzate dalla pronuncia "stretta" e altre dalla pronuncia "aperta", ma questo non significa che in una città dove prevale la pronuncia aperta della "e" (come ad esempio Milano) non si pronunci mai la "e" stretta; più che altro viene notata l'apertura della "e" perché avviene in tantissime parole in cui dovrebbe invece essere stretta (come ad esempio tutte quelle che terminano per -_ché_, pronunciato invece -_chè_).

Anche in Emilia-Romagna si usano sia vocali aperte che chiuse, solo che non sono necessariamente coincidenti con la pronuncia standard. Per esempio la parola "bene" in italiano standard sarebbe "bène", mentre in emiliano è generalmente pronunciata "béne"; la parola "pezzo" in italiano standard sarebbe "pézzo", mentre in emiliano è generalmente pronunciata "pèzzo".

Noi madrelingua conviviamo da sempre -e quindi siamo abituati- a pronuncia e accento variabili da regione a regione (addirittura da città a città); capisco però che la cosa lasci perplesso uno straniero che voglia imparare la lingua "perfettamente", perché è inevitabile che a sua volta assuma l'accento della città italiana in cui ha vissuto o del madrelingua da cui ha preso lezioni. 
Per imparare la pronuncia standard non c'è altro modo che fare un corso di dizione, come noi stessi madrelingua dobbiamo fare se vogliamo perdere l'accento originario individuale (è comunque difficile reimpostare da capo la propria parlata; è necessaria tale e tanta esercitazione che alla fine solo gli attori, dovendolo fare per professione, ci riescono. E nemmeno tutti.).

Non è detto, però, che questa enorme ventaglio di pronunce/accenti/cadenze di una stessa lingua sia un limite; personalmente la trovo una ricchezza e mi diverte molto sentir parlare l'italiano nelle sue tante varietà, purché corretto dal punto di vista grammaticale.

Comunque, se sei interessato a verificare la corretta pronuncia delle singole parole, il punto di riferimento è il Dizionario di Ortografia e Pronuncia (DOP), di cui qui puoi trovare la versione multimediale, anche sonora.


----------



## giovannino

Del tutto d'accordo con l'interessante contributo di Connie Ho apprezzato particolarmente questa affermazione:


Connie Eyeland said:


> Non è detto, però, che questa enorme ventaglio di pronunce/accenti sia un limite; personalmente la trovo una ricchezza e mi diverte molto sentir parlare l'italiano nelle sue tante varietà, purché corretto dal punto di vista grammaticale.



(Connie, ho notato una piccola svista: la pronuncia standard di "pezzo" è _pèzzo, _non _pézzo:  _http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pezzo/)


----------

